
VW storing around 300,000 diesels at 37 facilities around U.S - SQL2219
https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2018/03/29/597991227/why-300-000-volkswagens-are-being-stored-in-these-massive-auto-boneyards
======
dramaking
Key bit right here: "These vehicles are being stored on an interim basis and
routinely maintained in a manner to ensure their long-term operability and
quality, so that they may be returned to commerce or exported once U.S.
regulators approve appropriate emissions modifications,"

~~~
rasz
> "once U.S. regulators approve appropriate emissions modifications,"

well isnt that handy [https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/29/climate/epa-cafe-
auto-pol...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/29/climate/epa-cafe-auto-
pollution-rollback.html)

